# UK or US fiance Visa



## KainZero (May 7, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new here but I need to reach out, I met my beautiful wife to be online and recently she came over here to the UK for a month, we're very much in love and we want to marry, neither of us care where, I might add that her life is pretty bad, her parents are religious whacko types, so at the moment the situation is pretty bad, anyway that aside I need to know which is more simple, a UK fiance visa that she applies for (and I sponsor) or a US fiance visa that I apply for (and she sponsors) I'm worried about rejections after spending money like, I also heard you can go to Vegas on a tourist Visa and marry, then sort out changing your status, both have risks I know, but I really need help here, she's not in a good way.
Thanks in advance for you time.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Going to the USA, marrying as a tourist and leaving within your allotted ESTA time (90 days) is perfectly legal.
BUT....
Going to the USA, marrying, and trying to adjust status from tourist visa to any kind of resident visa is considered visa fraud, and might incur a lifetime ban....particularly if you're going with the intention of doing just that.....Bad idea!!!

You can, however marry anywhere (USC husband and I married in Copenhagen Denmark) and apply for a spouse visa... probably a lot faster for the UK than the US

Or... don't rush into marriage with someone you don't know so well...Apply for a UK or US fiance visa....takes a few months, and you've got 90 days in the US to marry.


----------



## KainZero (May 7, 2012)

Oh I should mean to say that we've know each other for over a yeah so it's all good, so If I married her there on a tourist visa could she then apply for the UK spouse Visa whilst I was still there or would I need to be back in the UK, it's a shame that the world has to be so closed off really, but the law is the law.


----------



## KainZero (May 7, 2012)

And also could my US fiance start the Fiance Visa petition rolling and then come and stay with me whilst I sort things out on my end?
Sorry for all these questions, I just need to know the facts of what is possible.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Having known each other one year and one visit - it will be hard to show proof of a relationship which is part of your application. Will she be able to sponsor you on the Affidavit of Support? Will you be able to support yourself including medical coverage in the US?
As MamaSue posted - you can get married whereever you want to as long as you meet local requirements. Should you tie the knot in the US make sure you have the appropriate apostille on the marriage certificate.


----------



## KainZero (May 7, 2012)

twostep said:


> Having known each other one year and one visit - it will be hard to show proof of a relationship which is part of your application. Will she be able to sponsor you on the Affidavit of Support? Will you be able to support yourself including medical coverage in the US?
> As MamaSue posted - you can get married whereever you want to as long as you meet local requirements. Should you tie the knot in the US make sure you have the appropriate apostille on the marriage certificate.


We're both trying to get jobs like crazy, but things are tight at the moment for both of us, we have plenty of pictures and videos of us together not to mention emails and such, the reason we had considered Vegas and the risky route was because of how expensive it is, especially if it get denied when we've forked out god knows how much.


----------



## tigercop2020 (Apr 9, 2012)

TO: KAIN ZERO, my advise, perhaps you should consult a free consultation immigration lawyer to send you to the correct way?


----------



## KainZero (May 7, 2012)

I really want to do this by the book, above board, but please understand that my Fiance is not well at all, this question is very important, after she has filed the petition for the US fiance Visa and sorted out relevant paper work, can she come and stay with me whilst I sort out my end, she was only here for a month so I imagine she'd still have five months left out of her maximum six months, can she do this, can she come and stay with me?


----------



## tigercop2020 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello all expats from USA and UK and etc. I just joined here recently and trying to get involved with you all friends and Expat Brothers and Sisters, ( if you don't mind that title?) I am a 50 / 50 % US-Flip by nature. knows to speak, tagalog, Cebuano too.
Soon, i will be visiting the Pinas again these coming few months, will see you around ??
Thanks all.


----------



## tigercop2020 (Apr 9, 2012)

You know what guys? I worried so much about the going bad conditions of our currency.....US Dollars, Pound, or Euros. If the trend of our economy here in the USA and Europe will go on with the present problem......then perhaps, it is time for me to move over the Philippines to retire and enjoy my life using the money i save from here, or maybe, the enjoy my monthly retirement checks when i retire soon? What about you friends in Expat?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

KainZero said:


> I really want to do this by the book, above board, but please understand that my Fiance is not well at all, this question is very important, after she has filed the petition for the US fiance Visa and sorted out relevant paper work, can she come and stay with me whilst I sort out my end, she was only here for a month so I imagine she'd still have five months left out of her maximum six months, can she do this, can she come and stay with me?


Does she have someone to forward paper mail to her in the UK? Again - can she financially sponsor you? Of course she can travel.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tigercop2020 said:


> Hello all expats from USA and UK and etc. I just joined here recently and trying to get involved with you all friends and Expat Brothers and Sisters, ( if you don't mind that title?) I am a 50 / 50 % US-Flip by nature. knows to speak, tagalog, Cebuano too.
> Soon, i will be visiting the Pinas again these coming few months, will see you around ??
> Thanks all.


Be so kind and post things relevant to threads. Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

KainZero said:


> We're both trying to get jobs like crazy, but things are tight at the moment for both of us, we have plenty of pictures and videos of us together not to mention emails and such, the reason we had considered Vegas and the risky route was because of how expensive it is, especially if it get denied when we've forked out god knows how much.


If you are talking about spontaneous marriage and Adjustment of Status - it is not only risky but you already announced your intentions in public.
On long distance relationships such as yours the general guideline is two years and several documented visits.


----------



## KainZero (May 7, 2012)

twostep said:


> Does she have someone to forward paper mail to her in the UK? Again - can she financially sponsor you? Of course she can travel.


Yes someone can send her mail, thats okay, as for our relationship, we can provide evidence of constant communication and us being together in person, I've heard of couples getting Fiance Visa's having been together for the time we have, as for finance, there is her father who could put his name down as a Co-sponsor, but as of now she's still trying to find a job, I've also written to my MP here in the UK, seeing how this process is, I want to raise awareness at how couples are forced through all these rings of fire, this may sound nieve, but I can but try.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

KainZero said:


> Yes someone can send her mail, thats okay, as for our relationship, we can provide evidence of constant communication and us being together in person, I've heard of couples getting Fiance Visa's having been together for the time we have, as for finance, there is her father who could put his name down as a Co-sponsor, but as of now she's still trying to find a job, I've also written to my MP here in the UK, seeing how this process is, I want to raise awareness at how couples are forced through all these rings of fire, this may sound nieve, but I can but try.


Putting his name down does not make him a sponsor. He has to supply tax returns and an affidavit to support you for ten years unless you meet certain stipluations such as x-amount of hours worked.

What you call a ring of fire is the same all over the world; some places actually more difficult then the US.


----------



## KainZero (May 7, 2012)

Firstly, I'd like to thank everyone here for their honest answers and helpful adivce, if I could do these things I would, but right now my fiance is in the worst situation, everyday she gets worse and worse, she has only me and a family who has abused her in almost every way since her birth, true enough for many people, but I won't sit and watch this happen, I'm going to fight for her, fight this system, the pain it causes for many people is pointless, systems can be changed and I'm going to fight for it with voice and word, thank you everyone for your help, I may seem stupid, but I won't let her suffer and waste away like this, wish me luck, maybe I can help others too.

Thanks again.

Jamie


----------

